# Donkey & Goat Supplements



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I have a pregnant donkey and of course 3 pregnant does, and one buck. I feed them plenty of hay and they get a selenium trace mineral block (we're selenium deficient here) and once in awhile some hay extender pellets. Of course if everyone was separate I would know EXACTLY what to give to my goats and EXACTLY what to give to my donkey. However, I'm looking for a supplement or even a feed I can give to everyone to eat communally. I know that everyone is going to start needing some more food here soon! Any ideas?


----------

